# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Bretoria - by pasis

## ravells

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Photoshop CS3

*Review*

The Guild has watched agog at pasis's map taking shape. The huge scale of this endevour is the result of months of hard work.  In pasis's words: 

"My intention ... is to add some bits and pieces to make it more realistic. The tricky part is to add the details without compromising the high level look. The aim for all terrain textures is to make them look a lot like hand drawn."

In this, pasis has succeeded superbly. To appreciate the level of detail and thought that has gone into the map, you will need to go to the finished map thread below where the map has been split into two images to maximise the resolution. As will be seen from pasis's WIP thread, the journey to creating this map was not easy and there were lots of technical and artistic challenges to surmount before he was satisfied with the map's final look and feel which is of the highest standard. pasis's perfectionism has paid off handomely in this regard and we congratulate him on an astonishing work of artistic consistency and incredible detail. 

pasis says that he will be using this map as a basis to run an rpg with his gaming group. They are in for a huge treat!


*Original WIP Thread*
Click here to view the original thread and find additional links to the WIP thread.

* Original final post thread* 
Click here to view the final post thread and find additional links to the WIP thread.

----------


## Steel General

Another great choice Ravs - and of course an exceptional job by Pasis

----------


## kyuss303

Wow, that looks stunning. Very involving and detailed.

----------


## Vandy

You've made an excellent choice, ravells.

Pasis, the talent you've displayed throughout the creation of Bretoria is only surpassed by the product of your talent -- that is, your map of Bretoria.  This is a most excellent map and you should be very proud of it.

I can honestly write that you are an inspiration to map-makers everywhere.  I can only hope that I will be half as good someday with the maps I make.

Thank you for all of your time and efforts in producing this beautiful and most worthy map.

Regards,

Gary

----------


## Patrakis

That ... is ... one ... GREAT! ... looking .... map.

Geez!!

Wow.

Pat

----------


## saithan

I love that emersive feel I get from looking at this map.

----------


## Volsung

A Shining Example Indeed!

Excellent Pick and Superb Map!

I will try not to drool too much while looking at it.

----------


## wampuscat43

Good lord, that's unbelievable!

----------


## Absinth

> I can honestly write that you are an inspiration to map-makers everywhere.


Even more if you'd reveal, how you're doing these awesome forests!  :Very Happy: 
Congratulations! This award is well deserved! 
Good choice, CLs!

----------


## Ghorgor Cram

I was in love with RobA and now I'm in love with Pasis.  You guys rock.

GC

----------


## Ascension

Map-crush = not gay...not that there's anything wrong with that.  :Smile:

----------


## Benarius

Wow...haven't seen anything that beautifull in a while. Just the enorm size of it shows how much love for details is in it. I am speechless.

Regards
Benarius

----------


## crazyred

Most excellent!  :Smile:

----------


## Ishmayl

Absolutely gorgeous!  I'm envious of your abilities.

----------


## rillithis

Uniquely lush textures have me staring at and lost in your map for long periods. Thank you for the experience!

----------


## Girltron

This is a gorgeous map.  I like the softness, the color choices, and the painterly rock/mountain/earth components best.  I think in a few places I could make suggestions that might help unify the look:  

Some of your textures have a narrow black outline around them, like the forest areas.  Removing or blurring this would help prevent them from looking like they are floating/separate from the terrain.  

Likewise a brown rather than black coastline outline (or a less opaque one) might appear to blend in with the rock more naturally.  Outlines always flatten the depth of field and work against your illusionistic quality.

It would be great to see the structures depicted from a bit of an overhead angle to conform with the birds' eye view of the terrain; most of the structures aside from the towers for some reason appear to be viewed sort of head-on instead of at the oblique angle.  They, too, sometimes have outlines, and this might be hard to get rid of but if possible, I'd suggest it.

Hope the suggestions are useful.  I like the watercolor-ish quality you've gotten and I'm thinking this is ideal evolution of the colorful fantasy map; closer to looking like an aerial view and not at all cartoonish.  Great stuff!

----------


## pasis

Thank you everybody for your kind words and comments. This was my first digital map and we have a roleplaying world behind it which partially explains the artistic choises I have taken. I learned a lot while doing it but I wanted to be faitfull to the style I had chosen.

----------


## Girltron

It's awesome.  Hope I ever make something that nice.

----------


## RjBeals

I've comment on this map before, just wanted to let the maker know, it's one of my favorites on this site. I just stare at the detail for hours. I know you used google earth for those mountains, then some ps filters. You've blended them perfectly into the theme/style of the map. Excellent job.

----------


## Blackmagicweaver

I echo the above comment. I think this is my favorite piece Ive seen so far.

----------


## sephirith

I am so glad I've found a site which such exciting talent!

----------


## Ander

A beautiful piece of art, well done!

----------


## Pyrotraxus

Man... What a map you have here... Perfect....

----------

